# breeder ?



## jeremyl (Oct 25, 2014)

I lost my hunting partner 2 years ago. I feel like I am ready for another dog. I would like to get a English lab this time. Any recommendations of breeders and why you recommend them would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Be careful and check your health clearances. There are some large kennels that just don't do them....


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

If you are getting one from hunting stock, there is not a lot of difference between British and American.
In my limited experience the British field labs are the same critter except they are a little softer. Ben gets
his feelings hurt if you scold him, my BIL's labs roll it off like water off a ducks back .

+1 on clearance checks


----------



## whistle_wings (Dec 2, 2013)

Deep Run Farm outside DC has really good working conformation lines, They have 3 Ch/MH studs. Phyillis the co owner, is a DVM and extremely helpful she is also active in local Retriever Clubs. Their website is worth taking a look at.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Bernadette Brown, King's Ransom Kennel, 803-424-0196. http://www.kingsransomlabs.com

Bernadette has been breeding, raising and training "english" Labs for over 30 years. Her dogs are bred for temperament, trainability and conformation. She trained and owned one of the first CH/MH and her breeding program has produced several CH/MH. She is adamant about health clearances.


----------



## Bob Glover (Nov 14, 2008)

I picked up my new pup from Duckhill Kennels, www.duckhillkennels.com, and haven't regretted it. I understand many on this board don't agree with Mr. Milner's marketing or the 'British Lab' philosophy. In fact, he does have a large breeding program. However, he was one of the few breeders I talked with who would keep a pup past 6 or 7 weeks--he doesn't release them until at least 8 weeks of age. His pups health clearances were in line with the other local people's. I enrolled my pup in their 'headstart program' and picked her up at 16 weeks. That seems to have worked out well. She was very socialized with other dogs, people, cats and was very inquisitive--not afraid of water, stairs, etc.. Another thing...at 16 weeks she was able to sleep in the crate all night without a 'potty break'. We haven't had a 'bonding' problem at all--wish I could figure out how to keep her out of my lap! At almost 6 months, looks like she'll be a better dog than I am a trainer.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Double T British kennels. Working field trial stock.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Field Trial stock.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

Mark Sehon said:


> Double T British kennels.


Second that, I have trained about 20 of Haynes pups, doubt if you can find a better breeder of British Labs here in the USA.
http://www.britlabs.com/


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Southern Oak Kennels


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

By English, do you mean dogs from Great Britain decent close in pedigree that are bred for field work OR "show" type Labs?

There is a big difference in the recommendations you will get. 

There are some recent threads here about working conformation (show) lines. Do a search for them.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's one: http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?111133-Oakdale-Labradors-out-of-Alabama


----------



## jeremyl (Oct 25, 2014)

No show dog, interested in hunting dog/field trial of very close English, or Irish decent.


----------



## dpate (Mar 16, 2011)

PM sent. I'll send an email address since you can't pm back.


----------



## s cassidy (Jun 10, 2012)

Have a very nice litter now fc afc windy citys mighty mouse+hrch so fine yellow rose of texas sh. Listed in classified under ill.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

Jeremyl,
I will second DOUBLE TT British Kennels in Sylvia, KS. Phone 620-200-3939 owned by Haynes and Colleen Floyd. Great retriever pups from proven field performance stock.

I am currently working, training, and hunting with one of their pups that I purchased last year and I could not be more happy. Solid health clearances, beautiful pups, intelligent, athletic, great in the field.

Once ye have posting privileges on RTF, send me your contact information via a private message and I will gladly share any information you are interested in.









































TTF CRAIGHORN KIFFIN TRAD JH. TRAD will be 14 months old in two days. My Double TT British Kennels pup TRAD has been a joy to train and hunt with. Good luck with your search and me heart goes out to ye on the loss of your precious gun dog.

Regards,
IRISHWHISTLER


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

Good looking pup. Did you FF?


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

480/277 said:


> Good looking pup. Did you FF?


Yes, I am a firm advocate of force fetch conditioning and I use Evan Graham's methods for FF. TRAD has also been collar conditioned though quite honestly I rarely need to provide him with correction of that nature.

Cheers,
Irishwhistler


----------



## jeremyl (Oct 25, 2014)

I spoke with Haynes the other day and I have also talked with Kirk Keene. I am going to have to figure out which place appeals more to me. I have also been looking at importing a pup. Thanks for the input everyone and if you have any more suggestions please don't hesitate to put them on here!


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

Some I looked at before I got Ben from TT

could not be happier with Ben

http://britishlabradors.com/contactus.aspx
http://www.tallgrasskennels.com/British_Labradors.html
http://www.brackenfen.com


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

*breeder?*

My Double TT British Kennels black male Labrador Retriever TTF CRAIGHORN KIFFIN TRAD JH joined us on his first hunt for Canada Geese on 10/15/14 and did so with great bird drive, style, and athleticism. 11 of 11 birds taken were retrieved and delivered to hand in classic style. TRAD remained steady on his "PLACE" platform inside our blind and marked most birds nicely off of the guns. He was handled to three blind retrieves during this hunt. TRAD was 13.5 months of age at the time of this hunt.










TRAD was sired by HRCH UH CRAIGHORN KIFFIN MH and is out of dam FTW LEAWYN LAINNE TARA. I have been extremely happy with this Double TT pup. Haynes was a man of his word and my dealings with him were organized and well coordinated.

Cheers,
Irishwhistler


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

firehouselabs said:


> Southern Oak Kennels


Thanks for the shout!


----------



## treetopflying (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll forth double t but will caution you to do your homework in regards to the trainers he recommends. I've had a bad experience with one in particular.


----------



## treetopflying (Jan 8, 2012)

FlatWalk - I am unable to PM since i do not have 10 post. I have mostly been reading the forum and learning so I haven't posted a bunch. Send me another PM with your email and I will tell you specifically the trainer I have had experience with.


----------



## wilhitr (Dec 30, 2014)

TT does a great job.


----------



## wilhitr (Dec 30, 2014)

Irishwhistler said:


> My Double TT British Kennels black male Labrador Retriever TTF CRAIGHORN KIFFIN TRAD JH joined us on his first hunt for Canada Geese on 10/15/14 and did so with great bird drive, style, and athleticism. 11 of 11 birds taken were retrieved and delivered to hand in classic style. TRAD remained steady on his "PLACE" platform inside our blind and marked most birds nicely off of the guns. He was handled to three blind retrieves during this hunt. TRAD was 13.5 months of age at the time of this hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm picking up a female out of Kiffin X Tara March 1st. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

wilhitr said:


> I'm picking up a female out of Kiffin X Tara March 1st. Looking forward to it.


Wilhitr,
Congrats on the new pup! Great sire and dam, ye won't be disappointed. I would love to see photos onec ye get ye pup, and do keep in touch as I would be interested in how the pup progressess through training. GOOD LUCK WITH THE PUP. Expect lot's o' bird drive, desire to learn, great athleticism, and an awesome nose (I got it all in one package). LOL.

Irishwhistler


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

For the blocky look check with Redmark kennel - They have a litter sired by their master hunter show champion from a litter of very talented retrievers. His brother was and HRCH MH and his other brother is an SH fully capable of doing masters. They have a litter on the ground now I believe with another coming. Not sure of the colors. The sire Jet has the square block head.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

wilhitr said:


> I'm picking up a female out of Kiffin X Tara March 1st. Looking forward to it.


NICE! Ye won't be disappointed.

Irishwhistler


----------



## Weadoj1 (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't have any experience with Double T. I will tell you that Kirk has some great dogs. Kirk and I train together and I am training a pup that's out of his kennel last year. With Kirk you will get a great pup and he will always be available after the purchase. Not sure where you live but if your close by you can always train with us. 

English is the term used for the show dogs. British is more commonly used for the dogs from working lines.


----------



## Remitaz (Oct 23, 2014)

Check out Hiddensprings Labs goggle it masterlabradors.com I think dual purpose labs show conformation and working.


----------



## pgdavies (Dec 18, 2014)

Double TT Haynes Floyd.


----------

